# Scanneurs Agfa : des scans, des pilotes et des maux !...



## christphe (3 Septembre 2003)

Bonjour
Je dois renouveler un Mac au boulot.(Achat d'un G5)
J'utilise un scaner duoscan 2500 de chez Agfa sous mac OS9.2(SCSI).
Existe t'il une solution pour faire fonctionner ce scan sous Mac OSX.
Concretement quelqu'un l'utilise t'il sous X?
Merci


----------



## christphe (3 Septembre 2003)

Il y a bien un driver Mac OsX pour le Duoscan T2500 sur le site Agfa.
Quelqu'un l'utilise t'il?


----------



## christphe (11 Septembre 2003)

christphe a dit:
			
		

> Il y a bien un driver Mac OsX pour le Duoscan T2500 sur le site Agfa.
> Quelqu'un l'utilise t'il?



j'ai fait la mise à jour de la carte SCSI.
J'ai installé le pilote photolook 3.6 pour X.
Le duoscan est reconnu sur son port SCSI par OSX.
Mais ça ne marche pas. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Message:"erreur redémarer votre scanner".
Sous classic,ça ne marche pas non plus.
Sous OS 9.2,ça marche avec photolook 3.6 pour MacOS9.


----------



## christphe (12 Septembre 2003)

ça marche!!!!
Au fin fond du site Agfa ,j'ai trouve une FAQ precisant que Photolook 3.6 macOSX ne fonctionne que sur 10.1 ou 10.2.1 ,mais pas 10.2.
J'ai fait la mise a jour en 10.2.6 et ça marche.


----------



## mimi (30 Octobre 2003)

Mes scanner Duoscan et Duoscan T2500 ne sont plus reconnu par Fotolook 3.6X depuis le passage en MacOS X 10.3.

Idem à l'année dernière avec le passage en MacOS X 10.2. Ils étaient de nouveau reconnu avec MacOS X 10.2.1.

qq1 a-t-il le même problème ?


----------



## Bilbo (30 Octobre 2003)

Ces scanners ne sont plus supportés par Agfa. Un jour Fotolook ne marchera plus. Mais je suis sûr que je ne t'apprends rien. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Si jamais les choses rentrent dans l'ordre avec la 10.3.x n'oublie pas de nous le faire savoir.

À+


----------



## [MGZ] Shralldam (30 Octobre 2003)

Agfa a arrêté en effet de fabriquer des scanners. Fotolook ou encore SnapScan (pour le grand public) n'évolueront plus, malheureusement. Reste à voir si la non reconnaissance de tes scanners est due à Fotolook ou à Panther, qui aurait sans doute changé sa manière de gérer les périphériques SCSI. Dans cette optique, espérons qu'Apple sortira alors une mise à jour qui remettra tout dans l'ordre.


----------



## fredtravers (30 Octobre 2003)

Vuescann est parfait sur mon 1212u


----------



## ed71 (2 Novembre 2003)

vous utilisez scanwise avec vos scanners agfa ???
(je dis ca comme ca, peut etre que ce n'est pas une application assez pro pour vous?)


----------



## patple (4 Janvier 2004)

Ayant un scanner SCSI 1236 S, j'utilise sans problème une carte ADAPTEC 2906 et Scanwise sur mon disque démarrant sous Jaguar 10.2.8 pour me servir de mon scanner AGFA 1236 S.
La carte est parfaitement reconnue par le système (Apple System Profiler).

Par contre, sur mon disque principal avec 10.3.2, pas moyen d'utiliser le scanner, la carte n'étant pas reconnue.

Quelqu'un sait-il ce qu'il faut faire pour changer cela et me permettre d'utiliser mon scanner sous 10.3.2 ?

Merci.


----------



## patple (5 Janvier 2004)

O.K. c'est un sujet pour "périphériques", mais c'est quand même bien lié à Mac OS puisque mon installation fonctionne très bien  avec Jaguar et non avec Panther.

Cela étant, des réponses me seraient d'une grande utilité. Il y a bien quelqu'un qui utilise un scanner Agfa 1236 S avec la carte Adaptec 2906 qui était la seule fonctionnant sous Mac OS X pour ce type de scanner.


----------



## Dan le breton (9 Janvier 2004)

'ai fait cette semaine l'installe de panther chez un client il a un scanner snapscan
j'ai du telecharger la derniere version de scanwise pour panther ScanWise_SnapScan_1212u.dmg.sit
 sur le site du fabricant avec cela tout marche ok
 la carte scsi en effet n'est pas visible avec les infos Mac mais tout marche  alors apres tout qu'elle apparaisse ou pas dans la liste??
voila Kenavo


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Janvier 2004)

Mon scanner AGFA Snapscan 1236 S (SCSI) n'est plus reconnu par Panther (10.3).
Il était parfaitement reconnu avec Mac OS 10.2.7.
Avec Mac OS 10.3, il ne l'est plus, ni avec Classic, par contre il est toujours parfaitement reconnu sous Mac OS 9.2.2.
Qu'est ce qui à changé entre les deux systèmes, pour provoquer ce problème et est ce qu'il existe un moyen d'y remédier.

Mon Mac: PM G4 bi pro 867 avec carte SCSI.

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.


----------



## macinside (10 Janvier 2004)

il serai peu être temps de penser a le remplacer, car agfa n'assure plus de support dessus (soft et hard) depuis quelques temps deja


----------



## demougin (10 Janvier 2004)

tu peux utiliser vuescan


----------



## roro (10 Janvier 2004)

mon Scan Touch USB fonctionne tjs très bien sous 10.3.2 avec ScanWise 2.1.

Essaye en réinstallant l'appli.


----------



## Vash | Love & Peace (11 Janvier 2004)

Patple, j'ai EXACTEMENT le même pb que toi !

Depuis OS 9, la gestion du Snapscan s'est une première fois dégradée en passant à OS X : j'étais obligé de redémarer le mac après avoir allumé le scanner, sinon il n'était pas reconnu. Et en passant à panther, ça ne fonctionne plus du tout... Cependant, j'ai pu scanner depuis panther avec un autre soft que scanwise (je ne me souvient plus du nom), mais c'est un shareware...

En attendant, je dois booter sous OS 9 pour scanner...

Dan le breton, je n'ai pas compris ce que tu voulais dire... Le 1212u est un scanner USB, non ?


----------



## Dan le breton (11 Janvier 2004)

Exact mon client etait en usb mille escuses vous cherchiez scsi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 cependant avec ce drivers il y a une nouvelle version de l'appli scanwise alors peut etre 
ou bien essayer de scanner avec vuescan
http://hamrick.com/vsm.html
qui sait?? mon fils est sous X et classic marche sur son scanner Umax??
encore escuse


----------



## patple (11 Janvier 2004)

Je n'ai aucun problème sous Mac OS 10.2.8 sauf qu'il faut bien veiller à mettre le scanner sous tension avant de démarrer le système.

Mais sous Panther, bernique, impossible d'utiliser mon matériel. C'est particulièrement ch...d'avoir à redémarrer sur le DD avec Mac OS 10.2.8.

Mais il y a d'autres trucs encore avec Panther pour du matériel qui date un peu. Par exemple avec l'imprimante EPSON SC 740 où, pour imprimer, je ne retrouve plus du tout la fenêtre qui apparaissait sous Jaguar en particulier pour obtenir en noir et blanc un document couleur  ou pour imprimer en économie. Il fallait taper "avancé" puis économie dans le pop-up. C'était bien commode pour les brouillons car moins d'encre.

Alors Panther c'est pas mal mais à l'usage....


----------



## patple (12 Janvier 2004)

J'ai le même problème. J'ai une carte SCSI Adaptec 2906 qui est reconnue, mais le scanner ne l'est pas et Scanwise ne fonctionne pas.

Tout fonctionnait très bien sous 10.2.8, mais rien à faire avec Panther


----------



## patple (12 Janvier 2004)

Je reviens sur cette histoire de scanner. En fait la carte Adaptec SCSI 2906 est bien reconnue par Panther, mais pas le SnapScan 1236 S. ScanWise ne fonctionne pas non plus mais je pense que ceci vient de cela.

Quoiqu'il en soit c'est la m....et je ne sais pas du tout comment solutionner le problème. C'est vrai que je peux toujours redémarrer sous Jaguar, mais c'est la barbe lorsque je n'ai qu'un petit truc à faire avec la scan.

Alors Vash I Love &amp; Peace si tu as une idée n'hésite pas


----------



## patple (12 Janvier 2004)

 une imprimante EPSON Stylus Color 740
 un scanner SnapScan 1236 S connectée à une carte SCSI Adaptec 2906 et ScanWise X

Et, ce quelqu'un se sert-il de ces périphériques avec Panther et, ce, sans problème et avec les mêmes réglages que sous Jaguar ?

Nous sommes quelques uns bien enquiquinés pour ne pas dire autre chose et des réponses des possesseurs de ces périphériques seraient les bienvenues.

Alors c'est vrai que l'on pourrait changer d'imprimante et de scanner, mais bon, cela augmente le prix de Panther 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




À votre bon cur!!!!


----------



## myckmack (12 Janvier 2004)

patple a dit:
			
		

>  une imprimante EPSON Stylus Color 740
> 
> ...


J'ai (sur mon ancien G3 B&amp;B). Je n'ai pas noté de problème particulier (il faut dire que je l'utilise peu).


----------



## Claude number X (13 Janvier 2004)

J'utilise une Imprimante Epson 740 sur mon iMac G3 400 sans soucis avec les Drivers intégrés à 10.3 (partage d'imprimante toujours opérationnel de mon PowerBook en 10.2) même si je trouve les pilotes Epson bcp moins pratiques et fonctionnels qu'en 9 (pb de marges, de formats personnalisés)

Pour du SCSI sous X.3, c'est pas gagné mais mon vieil Agfa SnapScanTouch USB fonctionne toujours avec la version beta de ScanWise X sous X.3 mais j'ai rencontré quelques problèmes encore inconnus (message comme quoi mon scanner ne fonctionne plus correctement au bout de quelques scans d'affilé qui me force à le débrancher pour le réutiliser)


----------



## patple (13 Janvier 2004)

Ah, bien content de te lire!!

Pour moi aussi  la SC 740 fonctionne, mais les réglages avec Panther ne sont plus du tout les mêmes qu'avec 10.2.8 :

 Pas moyen d'imprimer en noir un document couleur 

 Pas moyen d'imprimer correctement une enveloppe 221 x 110 Elle s'imprime perpendiculairement à la largeur (221) donc dans le sens de la hauteur (110) alors que en cliquant sur OK, elle apparaît tout à fait bien à l'écran. Je suis donc obligé de me taper mes enveloppes à la main!

 Le son de l'impression est très différent et surtout, même en choisissant "very fast", cela est bien plus lent.

 Tous les réglages sont en anglais ce qui n'est pas forcément une gêne mais cela montre bien que Panther a tout changé

As-tu fonctionné avec Jaguar ? Si oui tu dois pouvoir voir ce que je dis, c'était autrement mieux, du moins avec la SC 740.

Quant au scanner SCSI Snapscan 1236 S, impossible de le faire fonctionner avec ScanWise X alors que je n'ai aucun problème avec Jaguar.

Alors j'en ai marre et je crois que je vais laisser tomber Panther et revenir à Jaguar. Parce que s'il faut changer d'imprimante et de scanner pour utiliser Panther, ce n'est pas à l'ordre du jour.


----------



## dustu (14 Janvier 2004)

J'avais un scanner afga! il s'est mis un beau matin à déconner sérieux et il a fini en bac à fleur!  Le problème c'est qu'Afga a arrêté sa production de scan, ce qui veut dire plus de pièces ni réparation, quand aux mises à jours logicielles c'est pas gagné ! 
 A mon avis tu as intéret à faire quelques économies en cette nouvelle année!


----------



## Vash | Love & Peace (15 Janvier 2004)

patple a dit:
			
		

> un scanner SnapScan 1236 S connectée à une carte SCSI Adaptec 2906 et ScanWise X



J'ai (pour le n° de la carte Adaptec, je suis pas sûr). Et ça ne marche pas sous OS X 10.3, sauf avec un shareware (dont j'ai oublié le nom) que je n'ai pas envie de payer...

Ça marche comme une fleure sous OS 9 (mais c'est chiant...) ; sous OS X 10.2, ça march(ait), mais il fallait redémarer l'ordi pour qu'il reconnaisse le scanner... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ça me rappelait les prériphs SCSI de mon ancien Mac Plus... À part qu'eux marchaient encore après les mise à jour du système.


----------



## Vash | Love & Peace (15 Janvier 2004)

Je crois que c'était VueScan que j'avais testé, maintenant que je viens de relire le nom dans un des posts...


----------



## patple (16 Janvier 2004)

En fait, pas besoin de passer sous OS 9; tout fonctionne parfaitement sous 10.2.8, mais cela suppose de redémarrer et c'est vraiment casse-pieds. Sous Jaguar, il suffit que le scanner soit sous tension quand tu démarres et tout est OK avec Scanwise.

Je suis d'accord avec toi que sous les anciens sytèmes tout fonctionnait après les MAJ. Cela étant, souviens toi des plantages à répétition et autres désagéments, en particulier sous le 7 qui a été un véritable cauchemard.

Non je suis totalement pro X, son ergonomie, sa stabilité etc. Mais c'est vrai que Panther remet en question des matériels un peu ancien.


----------



## Vash | Love & Peace (17 Janvier 2004)

patple a dit:
			
		

> En fait, pas besoin de passer sous OS 9; tout fonctionne parfaitement sous 10.2.8, mais cela suppose de redémarrer et c'est vraiment casse-pieds. Sous Jaguar, il suffit que le scanner soit sous tension quand tu démarres et tout est OK avec Scanwise.



Je n'ai PLUS 10.2... Donc je suis obligé de démarer sous OS 9. Sous jaguar, c'est bien ce que je disais. Enfin, je n'aime plus du tout OS 9 depuis que je suis passé à OS X... Mais ce genre de pb avec les périphs SCSI, c'est vraiment Ch***t !

PS : j'ai fait une réponse sur l'autre topic traitant du même sujet...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2004)

patple a dit:
			
		

> Ah, bien content de te lire!!
> 
> Pour moi aussi  la SC 740 fonctionne, mais les réglages avec Panther ne sont plus du tout les mêmes qu'avec 10.2.8 :



franchement, je suis vraiment étonné par tes propos... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



je possède moi aussi une stylus color 740, qui semble fonctionner aussi bien sous panther que sous jaguar, qu'elle soit utilisée via ma base airport extreme, ou directement reliée sur à mon alubook ou mon G3 beige...
effectivement, les réglages sont différents, mais j'ai l'impression que ces modifications n'ont entraîné que des ajouts d'options (not. le programmateur et la gestion du papier), et qu'en aucun cas des possibilités n'ont été supprimées...



>  Pas moyen d'imprimer en noir un document couleur







d'après cette capture, le réglage couleur/N&amp;B reste possible...



>  Pas moyen d'imprimer correctement une enveloppe 221 x 110 Elle s'imprime perpendiculairement à la largeur (221) donc dans le sens de la hauteur (110) alors que en cliquant sur OK, elle apparaît tout à fait bien à l'écran. Je suis donc obligé de me taper mes enveloppes à la main!


là je ne peux pas répondre, je n'imprime que sur support simple (A4)



>  Le son de l'impression est très différent et surtout, même en choisissant "very fast", cela est bien plus lent.


je n'ai remarqué absolument aucune différence avec jaguar, que ce soit pour le bruit ou la vitesse...
d'ailleurs, où choisis tu "very fast" ? la capture ci-dessus montre les différentes possibilités de réglage qualité et vitesse... sous panther, ce volet est resté le même que sous jaguar



>  Tous les réglages sont en anglais ce qui n'est pas forcément une gêne mais cela montre bien que Panther a tout changé


la capture ci-dessus te prouve le contraire
je n'ai installé aucun pilote supplémentaire, lors de l'install de panther je me suis contenté de choisir le kit Epson (n°2, je crois) qui correspond aux imprimantes Epson "anciennes" et parmi lesquelles figurent la SC 740

bref, je pense que ton système doit avoir un problème (as-tu installé des pilotes de tierces parties ? ta version de panther est-elle bien celle commercialisée en France ???)

en tout cas, je peux vous rassurer, l'Epson StylusColor 740 fonctionne aussi bien sous Mac OS X.3 que sous Mac OS X.2


----------



## cinto (10 Mars 2004)

bonjour à tous,

je tente de scanner un doc via mon scanner Agfa Duoscan F40 sur mon Ibook G4 sous OS10.3.2.

J'ai téléchargé le driver fotolook pour osX sur le site agfa.

Le mac recoonait le scan, fait la preview mais quand je souhaite faire le scan l'info suivante s'affiche:

Le document "HD:Applications:Agfa Fotolook 3.6 X:Fotolook SA 3.6 X.app:Contents:Fotolook Support:FotolookrofilesuoScan f40uoscan f40 Agfa Rx" n'a pu être trouvé.

il doit me manquer quelque chose mais quoi?

merci pour vos réponses


----------



## cinto (10 Mars 2004)

la réponse était sur le site AGFA - je n'avais pas vu qu'il fallait télécharger également des profiles...

1000 confuses pour le dérangement


----------



## christphe (24 Mars 2004)

Ou en est on ,de la compatibilité fotolook 3.6X Panther??
J'ai aussi un duoscan et un duoscan2500.
Je doit racheter un mac pour remplacer un g3 400Mhtz
Les g5 suportent maintenant certaines cartes SCSI.
Mais je crois que je vais etre obligé de prendre un G4 bipro 1,25 Mhtz pour pouvoir continuer a utiliser un duoscan sous mac os 9 .
Mon autre mac est un g4 867 Mhtz sous jaguar avec le duoscan 2500.
j'utilise essencielement  Photoshop et xpress .


----------



## Luc G (24 Mars 2004)

Scanwise fonctionne avec la 10.3 et avec la 10.3.2 sur mon snapscan e50 (Je n'ai pas encore testé avec 10.3.3). 

Il faut quand même noter que agfa a sorti scanwise X après avoir arrêté la fabrication des scanners (donc sans aucun intérêt commercial direct) et l'a même fait évoluer ensuite : c'est une politique quand même beaucoup plus soucieuse des clients que beaucoup d'autres.

Maintenant, faut pas rêver : il peut y avoir des maj mineures mais il n'y aura pas de maj tout le temps, si vous comptez utilise votre scan sous OSX 12 en 2012, vous êtes un tantinet optimiste.


----------



## christphe (24 Mars 2004)

je crois que Scanwise ne fonctionne pas avec les Duoscans.


----------



## Luc G (24 Mars 2004)

christphe a dit:
			
		

> je crois que Scanwise ne fonctionne pas avec les Duoscans.



En effet : scanwise était dédié aux produits grand public et fotolook aux produits "professionnels" mais Agfa a également assuré des maj de fotolook, au moins un certain temps.


----------



## Titov (26 Mars 2004)

Je suis sur X.3.3 et j'ai le SnapScan Touch d'AGFA.

ScanWise fonctionne parfaitement.

Cela fait plus d'un an qu'il est installé et a subi les mises à jour X.2 et X.3 sans boncher.

Peut-être faire une réparation des autorisations?


----------



## macsauce (25 Mai 2004)

Jusqu'a present, mon scanner AGFA Duoscan F40 marchait bien, puis j'ai reparé les autorisations et maintenant, j'ai un message "connectez le scanner" a chaque fois que je veux scanner avec Fotolook...et je ne peux plus l'utiliser!!
Y a t'il autre chose que Fotolook a utiliser? en plus AGFA ne s'occupe plus de ses scanners depuis2001, alors ils s'en foutent royalement...
Merci de vos reponses


----------



## albin (25 Mai 2004)

tu devrai réinstaller le soft.
a+


----------



## gregory r (29 Juillet 2004)

J'ai moi aussi un scanner  F40, j'ai installé fotolook 3,6 pour mac os 10, j'ai installé les profils DuoScan f40 Profiles OSX mais lorsque je scanne Le mac reconnait le scan, fait la preview mais quand je souhaite faire le scan l'info suivante s'affiche:

Le document "HD:Applications:Agfa Fotolook 3.6 X:Fotolook SA 3.6 X.app:Contents:Fotolook Support:FotolookrofilesuoScan f40uoscan f40 Agfa Rx" n'a pu être trouvé.

Pourtant j'ai installé DuoScan f40 Profiles OSX (lorsque j'essaye de le réinstaller il me dit qu'il existe déjà)...

Que faire, une solution de votre part me serait très utile merci

Ciao greg


----------



## 2-fre (13 Septembre 2004)

LA question : Comment faire pour recupere un scanner agfa en scsi sur un PWB Alu 15"

sans passer par Classic. il existe des adaptateurs (scsi/uSB) chez Adaptec, mais uniquement pour OS 9
http://www.adaptec.fr/worldwide/pro...Xchange&cat=/Technology/Macintosh/USB+for+Mac

Il existe aussi carte PCMCIA / SCSI
http://www.adaptec.fr/worldwide/pro...0D_FR&cat=/Technology/SCSI/SCSI+pour+Portable


ou un truc chez BELKIN 
http://catalog.belkin.com/IWCatProductPage.process?Merchant_Id=&Product_Id=100393


QQ a une solution ? la deja fait ? un conseil...


----------



## 2-fre (15 Septembre 2004)

Bon je relance

QQ at'il connecté un Scanner SCSI sur son POWERBOOK alu 15"

Si oui comment ???

Pleaaaaaaaaase repondez moi.......


----------



## 2-fre (17 Septembre 2004)

baa quoi elle sent mauvais ma question, j'doit y repondre tous seul ??

personne n'a de scanner et un pwb  ????


----------



## 2-fre (17 Septembre 2004)

Yo

J'ai un scanner agfa Artline en scsi, un powerbook alu 15"

Comment relier les deux, en passant par mac os X (non par classic)

j'ai deja fait un post a ce sujet

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=74637 

Si qq pouvait m'aider...

merci


----------



## golf (17 Septembre 2004)

2-fre a dit:
			
		

> j'ai deja fait un post a ce sujet
> 
> Fusionné
> 
> Si qq pouvait m'aider...


On évite les doubles posts !!! On essaie de viser le bon forum du 1er coup 

S'il y a pas eu de réponse dans Mac portable, je doute qu'il y en ait plus ici !...

Voilà, la boucle est bouclée


----------



## dan38 (18 Septembre 2004)

Pas essayé. Mais vu le prix des adaptateurs, sauf s'il s'agit d'un scanner super pointu, change de scanner.


----------



## 2-fre (20 Septembre 2004)

G reussi.... partielement, en passant par CLASSIC et un adaptateur ADAPTEK

merci a tous pour votre aide....


----------



## Edheldae (23 Novembre 2004)

Salut!

 Alors moi, j'ai eu exactement les memes problemes!
 J'avais installé les memes drivers et profiles, et  eu les memes erreurs que vous!

 En fait, j'ai vite compris mon erreur : lors de l'installation du "profile", il faut BIEN VEILLER a l'installer dans le meme repertoire que fotolook.

 @++


----------



## BigBrowser (11 Janvier 2005)

J'ai un scanner Agfa 1212.

Un copain me dit qu'il existe/existait un chargeur automatique pour ce modèle déjà ancien.
La disponibilité d'un tel article me paraît peu probable, mais on ne sait jamais, si vous avez l'idée d'une piste...

D'avance merci.


----------



## XavH (5 Février 2005)

Bonjour

J'ai un vieux scanner Agfa SnapScan Touch, avec seulement un pilote OS 9 ; Agfa ayant arrêté ce type de produit, ils n'ont pas développé de pilote sous OS X.
Quelqu'un saurait-il s'il existe un tel pilote disponible ?

Merci
Xav


----------



## golf (5 Février 2005)

Voir s'il y a des infos dans ce fil : Scanneurs Agfa : des scans, des pilotes et des maux !...

Sinon : Pilote scanner universel...

Eventuellement : 


1093 constructeurs référencés par ordre alphabétique ou par catégories


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (5 Février 2005)

J'ai un snapscan E50, lors de mon passage à OS X j'ai téléchargé le pilote pour OSX sur le site AGFA.
Il y a toute une liste de modèles, à voir si le tien y est.


----------



## XavH (5 Février 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Voir s'il y a des infos dans ce fil : Scanneurs Agfa : des scans, des pilotes et des maux !...
> 
> Sinon : Pilote scanner universel...
> 
> ...



Merci les gars, effectivement j'aivions pas trouvé il y a quelques temps sur le même site.
Par contre encore une question : le pilote fonctionne, mais n'éteind pas le Scanner à la fermeture ou l'arrêt de l'iMac, et comme le scanner n'a pas d'interrupteur... Yati un moyen simple ou dois-je couper le fil d'alimentation à chaque fois ?

Merci
Xav


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (5 Février 2005)

XavH a dit:
			
		

> le pilote fonctionne, mais n'éteind pas le Scanner à la fermeture ou l'arrêt de l'iMac, et comme le scanner n'a pas d'interrupteur... Yati un moyen simple ou dois-je couper le fil d'alimentation à chaque fois ?
> Xav



Mon scan n'a pas d'interrupteur non plus.
Il se met en veille quand je ne m'en sers pas mais autrement y'a plus qu'à aller sous le bureau pour le débrancher...


----------



## yoffy (5 Février 2005)

Mon SnapScanTouch utilisé par Scanwise dans OSX s'éteint au bout de quelques minutes


----------



## photo42 (12 Mars 2005)

Salut,

Je viens de récupérer un scan Agfa duo T 2500 SCii pour faire tourner sur un vieux G-3 SCii avec Mac Os 9.2.

Le hic, c'est que le CD d'origine a été perdu. Quelqu'un aurait'il le driver et fotolook 3.xxx pour piloter cette machine ? Ou une idée où me les procurer. Sur le site Agfa je n'ai pas trouvé. J'ai trouvé sur un autre site, mais pour "windaube"   

Merci d'avance


----------



## golf (12 Mars 2005)

Des infos par ici : Pilote scanner universel...


----------



## Bernard53 (12 Mars 2005)

photo42 a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> 
> Je viens de récupérer un scan Agfa duo T 2500 SCii pour faire tourner sur un vieux G-3 SCii avec Mac Os 9.2.
> 
> ...


Pas bien cherché car ici on trouve facilement ceci et tout y est.


----------



## fwedo (29 Mars 2005)

SAlut à tous,

une amie qui est passé sous osX se retrouve avec un scanner agfa scantouch qui ne marche plus (et j'ai pas trouvé les drivers pour osX, dans l'hypothèse ou ils existent...)


merci !


----------



## golf (29 Mars 2005)

fwedo a dit:
			
		

> ...scanner agfa scantouch...


Il est par là


----------



## Membre supprimé 9753 (20 Avril 2005)

Hello!

Impossible de faire fonctionner mon scanner Duoscann T2500 (AGFA) branché en SCSI sur une carte dans mon G3 sous OS 10.3.

Un vendeur Mac m'a dit qu'OS X ne gérait plus le SCSI (ce qui me semble bizarre car toutes les personnes ayant des scanners comme le mien, ayant couté plus de 2000.-, ne vont pas en racheter un...) et une connaissance me dit que cela fonctionne très bien chez elle.

Avez-vous des informations supplémentaires?

Merci et A+


----------



## demougin (20 Avril 2005)

bien que scsi et osx, ce ne soit pas parfait, cela devrait marcher (chez moi c'était ok sur mon vieux g3 et maintenant sur mon g4 avec mon vieux snapscan)
as tu les bons drivers?
sinon achètes vuescan

 NDLR : un vendeur cherche à vendre, pas à te donner une solution qui ne lui rapportes rien, donc prendre ce genre d'info avec les précautions d'usage


----------



## jhk (20 Avril 2005)

Seb_Bassiste a dit:
			
		

> Avez-vous des informations supplémentaires?


Au cas où, quelques pistes données dans un thread similaire début mars. Je suis aussi d'accord avec demougin : la plupart des vendeurs, comme leur nom l'indique, sont là pour vendre, et pas forcément trouver la solution qu'il te faut.


----------



## golf (20 Avril 2005)

En complément : Le Mac et les chaînes SCSI !...


----------



## Emile (25 Avril 2005)

J'ai un snapscan E25 qui jusqu'à maintenant fonctionnait parfaitement. Depuis quelques jours j'ai dû le réinstaller, mais Panther n'accepte plus de travailler avec lui. J'ai le message d'erreur suivant.
Je sais que le firmware du scanner est écrit en carbon et j'ai l'impression que ce qui lui arrive est en relation avec Classic. Quelqu'un saurait-il ce qu'il convient de faire. J'en suis à la troisième réinstallation.
PM bi 1,42 Ghz, Panther, OS 9 sur un disque dur interne distinct.
Merci d'avance
Emile


----------



## palou (25 Avril 2005)

Bonjour, afin de reflechir mieux au problème, quelle type de connexion as-tu et est-ce que ça fonctionne avec OS9  (.0  .1  .2 ?)
Moi j'ai un vieux scanner qui fonctionne si je démarre sous OS9 et qui fonctionnerait sous OSX mais avec des logiciels plus cher qu'un scan neuf
Bon courage et j'espère pouvoir t'aider (ou surement un plus calé que moi) sur ce forum
CIAO


----------



## Emile (25 Avril 2005)

Merci Palou,
ma connexion est en USB et mac OS 9 est dans sa dernière version (j'ai oublié son numéro). Mais avant mes déboires je pouvais scanner tant avec OS X qu'avec Classic. As tu pris connaissance de la capture d'écran que j'aie joint à mon premier message ?
Emile


----------



## forumsquale (26 Avril 2005)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous :
comment réutiliser Fotolook avec un DuoscanHID sous Panther ! En effet depuis 10.3 Fotolook ne reconnaissait plus le scan ;-
Pour un DuoScan Arcus... il ya une solution. Sur Panther,se connecter en root, puis copier les extensions IOSCSIArchitectureModelFamily et IOSCSIParallelFamily de Mac OS X 10.2.8 dans System/Library/Extensions.
Le scanner fonctionne parfaitement ! Et le système est stable !
Pour ceux qui n'on plus ressources :http://www.macbidouille.com/news/photonews18/ArchiveIOSCSI-jaguar.zip.
Sinon pour ceux qui sont allés sur le site d'Agfa sans avoir trouver.... je vous donne le link : http://www.agfa.com/digicam_scanner_drivers/faq/#faq22a
En espérant avoir aider.


----------



## forumsquale (26 Avril 2005)

Hello,
Tout est dans le titre. Merci de dire si cela fonctionne.


----------



## petitloup83 (24 Août 2005)

Voila mon probleme 
on ma offert a l'occasion de mes 40 balais  he oui s'etait SAMEDI 20 

*I MAC G5 MAC OS 10.4.2 TIGER GRAVEUR IDVD
un vrai regal bon revenons au probleme
je ne trouve pas de driver pour mon scaner AGFA   
                SNAPSCAN e 50 compatible sous MAC OS 10.4.2 comment faire ?
Pourtant le driver marcher bien sur mon acient I MAC G3


PS: bonne rentrer a TOUS

*


----------



## supermoquette (24 Août 2005)

http://www.agfa.com/digicam_scanner_drivers/scanner/snapscan_e50/index.html

SnapScan e 50 non reconnu

	Le SnapScan e 50 ou e 52n'est pas reconnu par ScanWise : l'installation de ScanWise se passe normalement mais lors du premier lancement de ScanWise, un message demande de connecter le scanner.

Pour le e 50 : Lors de l'installation de ScanWise à partir du CD 1.08, l'interface propose deux noms de scanners : SnapScan e40 et SnapScan e50. Par défaut, le SnapScan e40 est présenté. Prenez garde de bien sélectionner SnapScan e50 avant de poursuivre l'installation. En cas d'erreur : sélection du SnapScan e40 alors que vous possédez un SnapScan e50, vous devez réinstaller ScanWise en sélectionnant le SnapScan e50 pour que celui ci soit reconnu par Scanwise à l'ouverture.


----------



## petitloup83 (24 Août 2005)

Merci Beaucoup tout marche mille MERCI


----------



## golf (24 Août 2005)

Bonjour

Avant de poser une question, faire une recherche dans le forum pour voir si un fil n'est pas déjà ouvert 
D'autre part, dans la FAQ de "Périphériques", beaucoup de fils actifs y sont évoqués 

Dont : Scanneurs Agfa : des scans, des pilotes et des maux !...


----------



## lorette (13 Septembre 2005)

Salut, 
je cherche un pilote d'installation pour scanner agfa snapscan 1212 u sur mac OS 9.2.1
Quelqu'un peut me diriger ? 
1000000 mercis
lo


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Septembre 2005)

Ici http://www.helpdrivers.com/espanol/listado/company.asp?empresa=Agfa&dispositivo=Escaneres&marca=Agfa


----------



## Bernard53 (13 Septembre 2005)

Par là. (pages en anglais mais le pilote est multilingue dont le français)

Salutations.

Mince !  Grillé de quelques minutes.


----------



## lorette (13 Septembre 2005)

Franchement, merci !


----------



## patrickg53 (28 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour,

Je cherche à tirer le meilleur d'un vieux Scanner Agfa SnapScan 1236 SCSI, en particulier pour regrader quelques diapos avant de retarder l'achat d'un équipement plus moderne.

Actuellement, il est installé et opérationnel connecté à un vieux mais fidèle PM 4400 sous MacOS 9.1
J'utilise ScanWise 2.0 sans souci.
Par contre FotoLook 2.09.6 plante et FotoLook 3.6 ne démarre pas vraiment.

Quelqu'un aurait-il essayé sous Mac Classic un autre FotoLook 3.0 ou 3.5 ?


J'ai par ailleurs un G4 sous Tiger 10.4.3 avec une carte SCSI Adaptec 2906, mais j'ai cru comprendre que pratiquement plus aucun support SCSI n'existe plus sous Mac OS X.

Vos avis ?


----------

